
PyCon US 2011 - Call for Proposals Reminder - jnoller
http://us.pycon.org/2011/blog/2010/10/25/pycon-2011-reminder-call-proposals-posters-and-tut/
======
briancurtin
I'm hoping the new "Extreme" track brings out some great talks.

 _looks in Raymond Hettinger's direction_

------
jedberg
Thanks for the reminder, otherwise I would have totally forgotten! It was a
great experience doing a talk last year.

